# To the Ocean and Back (Aug 15th or 16th)



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Since there are no group rides next weekend, I'm planning on riding from Sunnyvale to the Ocean and Back (probably via OLH or Page Mill). It's going to be a really casual pace since my family is going to be out of town and I won't really have a reason to push very hard. I haven't decided if I'm going to ride to San Gregoiro Beach or Pescadero. I also haven't decided on a route either so I'm looking for suggestions.

Also consider this an open invitation if anyone wants to join me. We could even make it a informal group ride. The final date and times will be determined by rather or not someone is joining me, otherwise I will just play it by ear.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Nowatt posted below that West Alpine is bad now after resurfacing. Probably similar to how it was when I road down it a few years back after being resurfaced. No fun and almost dangerous, so I'd avoid it if it's how I think it is.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

The Tour de Max metric century goes up Page Mill and down West Alpine, then back up Tunitas, on August 10. The ride organizer says West Alpine is in decent shape right now, with a good surface in the middle of the road and loose gravel only around the edges. You should be fine as long as you are a little careful on the decent (no pacelines, etc.). The repaving is only on the lower 1/3 of Alpine Road, which is so twisty that you can't go really fast anyway.

http://www.tourdemax.org/


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

What I might do is climb OLH then descend W-OLH to Hwy 84 and take that all the way to the ocean. Then either climb back via Hwy 84 or ride up W Alpine, if I'm feeling really strong ride up Tunitas Creek Rd.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

The shortest way is Moody/Page Mill/W. Alpine/Pescadero. The food is much better in Pescadero. Coming back, 84 is windy, hot and sunny on a hot day and boring, while Tunitas is protected from wind and, well, beautiful.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Ok... I just checked the weather for this weekend and everything is looking beautiful! I'm thinking about doing this ride on Sunday since the weather looks like it will be slightly cooler that day. Just to give you guys an idea of the pace it will probably be around the same pace as the Group B on the RBR rides.

Does anyone want to join me?


----------



## Pedo (Jul 31, 2008)

Where in Sunnyvale do we meet?


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm putting together a map of the route I was planing on taking. We can come up with a meeting point from there.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

CrankyMonkey said:


> What I might do is climb OLH then descend W-OLH to Hwy 84 and take that all the way to the ocean. Then either climb back via Hwy 84 or ride up W Alpine, if I'm feeling really strong ride up Tunitas Creek Rd.


If you choose not to do Tunitas, you could take 84 to the ocean, then take Stage Road to Pescadero (or take Hwy 1 if you prefer), then take Pescadero Road back to where it meets Alpine Road, but take 84 back up instead. This will be a lot more interesting than riding up the lower part of 84.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Here is a link to the route I was planning on taking:

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/To-the-Ocean-and-Back

From my place it's about 83 miles and 6500 feet of climbing. I was hoping to get started around 8 am. That should get us to Pescadero around 10 ~ 11 am, depending on our pace and how many times we stop to take pictures and smell the roses. 

I figure we can find some place to eat in Pescadero and refill our water bottles before making the journey back. Also there are plenty of options to bail on the original plan and get home quicker if someone is having a bad day. Like I said in my previous post this is going to be a really casual-touring-no-hammering-no-drop-pace since I don't have to rush home to the wife and kids this weekend. 

Just think of all the calories we will burn on this ride! It will be like having a license to go eat and drink as much as we want afterward!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

CrankyMonkey said:


> I figure we can find some place to eat in Pescadero and refill our water bottles before making the journey back.


Riding on Hwy 1 is nice, but Stage Road is definitely the preferred route for cyclists. 

Pescadero is not very big, but it has a nice little store that almost all cyclists go to. The Arcangeli Grocery Company / Norm's Market. Also, check out the Made In Pescadero furniture store, for some beautiful handmade furniture. I love that place. I wish I could afford to buy any of it.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Stage Road is definitely the preferred route for cyclists.


Absolutely. I'm not fond of riding on a shoulder where someone text messaging in a car is going by at 70 mph.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

CrankyMonkey said:


> I figure we can find some place to eat in Pescadero and refill our water bottles before making the journey back.


I like to buy a burrito and beer at the corner gas station/taqueria and consume them at the beach.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Not a problem, after we hit the beach we can come back on Pescadero Rd. back to Stage and cut across.


----------



## otterpop (Aug 5, 2008)

Cant this weekend, but I want to do something like this in the future.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

So I have the final details worked out for this ride. It's going to happen on Sunday (Aug 17... Yeah I screwed up the dates in the original post.) The plan is to meet at the bottom of Old La Honda at 9:30 am. My original route was to take Page Mill to W Alpine then on to Pescadero but I have a friend who is coming from San Mateo and we decided to take OLH over instead. So starting from OLH here is the Route...

From Old La Honda 
Cross Skyline to West Old La Honda
Left on Hwy 84
Left on Pescadero Rd.
Continue on Pescadero Rd.
Stop in Pescadero to get some food.
Continue on Pescadero Rd. to the beach.
Take in the view and eat
Backtrack on Pescadero Rd.
Left on Stage Rd.
Right on Hwy 1
Right on Tunitas Creek Rd.
Cross Skyline to Kings Mountain Rd.
Left on Hwy 84
Right on Wiskey Hill Rd.
Left on Sand Hill Rd.

From there I will probably head back to Sunnyvale via Junipero Serra/Foothill Exp. My friend form San Mateo will probably break off at either Canada or Sand Hill Rd. So far I only have 2 people confirmed (robwh9 + my buddy from San Mateo). If you are planning on joining us please send me a PM so I know if we should wait for you or not at OLH.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

It was a fine ride on a fine day. Lots of riders out. Thanks for organizing it, Chris.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

It was a great time thanks for coming out. Here is my ride report with photos and all the final statistics... http://www.chriscowan.us/2008/08/to-the-ocean-and-back/


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice ride report and photos Chris!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Wow, road epic! 8000 feet of descending!!!

regards,
fc


----------



## jack650 (Jul 2, 2008)

nice ride. would love to join the next one.


----------

